
After Hearthstone player’s ban, Blizzard is in hot water with lawmakers - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/8/20905181/blizzard-hearthstone-player-ban-marco-rubio-ron-wyden-china-hong-kong-protests-blitzchung
======
_bxg1
“Blizzard shows it is willing to humiliate itself to please the Chinese
Communist Party,” - Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR)

“Recognize what’s happening here. People who don’t live in China must either
self censor or face dismissal & suspensions,” - Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL)

~~~
mdorazio
It seems we have, in China, finally found a common enemy that both sides of
the aisle can agree on condemning. The question is what actual action will be
taken at the Federal level against Chinese strong-arming of US companies. To
date, the tariffs have often met with opposition by most Democrats and I'm not
aware of much else in the way of things done by the US government that might
actually hurt China enough to rethink these kinds of actions.

~~~
waste_monk
Ideally all trade with China would cease - and bulk manufacturing would be
moved either domestically or to allied countries outside china's sphere of
influence. This reduces risk of supply-chain attacks and improves self
sufficiency.

